# Feedback On Photos And Thanks



## WillygLounge (Mar 18, 2014)

I want to start with saying thanks to KmH.  He informed  me to straighten the horizon for my photos.  I have reviewed all photos on my website and made the corresponding corrections.

I'm interested hearing feedback from other people for improvements I should make on my photos.

I will share some details about my website.  I have designed my site to share nature trips I have done over the years.  I share content both in photo and video form.  Most pictures on the website are geo tagged.  You can also download the GPS tracks for my trips on where I have walked.  I wanted to ensure people can relive the same experience I had.

The next photos and video I'm going to release is various moon phases.  You will be able to see the craters in my photos.   I will also be sharing tips on the type of camera and lens required to get good pictures of the moon. 

For the following release, I will be sharing my trip to Cabot Trail in Cape Breton, Nova Scotia, Canada.  I will be sharing gorgeous views of the mountains, oceans and waterfalls.

To ensure my content can shine, I can use feedback from people in evaluating my photos.  If your someone great at proofreading and would like to help, this would be great too.   Please send me an PM for those are interested in helping.

I wanted to say thank you for making time to read this post and thanks to everyone who made comments in my previous posts.

William Grant


----------

